# halloween wedding songs -- HELP!



## bluekaralina666 (Sep 12, 2008)

hi all,

i am getting married on halloween this year, and although my reception playlist is OVERFLOWING with spooky songs galore, i'm wondering if anyone might have some ideas for good songs for a slow-dance? -- particularly one we can use as a spotlight dance with our parents.

anything you can think of would be super! and thanks!

k


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

How about The Corpse Bride. record 2 Side #3 has several songs from the wedding scene. I shared the LP here:

*The Corpse Bride Soundtrack*

I think Moon Dance would be a god slow danceable song as well, but it is short. You could double it by repeating it a couple of times though.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would have to recommend Midnight Syndicate's song 'Soliloquy' (found on both _Realm of Shadows_ and _Out of the Darkness_) or Nox Arcana's 'Lenore' (from _Shadow of the Raven_), though both groups have _many_ great slow songs that are worth a listen.

Congratulations, by the way.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Congrats!
You have some good suggestions already. For slower stuff I would also recommend Transylvania Moon from the Love At First Bite soundtrack- you can find it here
It's only a minute long, but it's really pretty with its Gypsy violin and such. My bf and I were just listening to it.

For faster stuff, if you decide you want any, find "Walk Like a Zombie" by The Horrorpops. 

"And you wanna hold hands in the cemetery
And you wanna be lost for all eternity
And everything is dark and kind of scary
And you crave the full moon but i don't care..."

Hear the song here:
YouTube - Walk Like A Zombie - A HorrorPops Video/Picture Slideshow


----------



## Devconn88 (Sep 17, 2008)

Monsters Wedding by the Aquabats


----------

